# Turkey shoots down Russian jet



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

No Cookies | Herald Sun

Someone is going to really cause a war here


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

turkey is sticking the nose out and provoking war, they know NATO will protect them. But Russia/putin has many tools and long memories.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

This could get ugly real quick. Any attack on a NATO member state is an attack on NATO as a whole. I guess we will find out soon if that theory will be tested soon.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a ongoing issue since Russia entered the war..... Turkey has made many diplomatic complaints to Russia and NATO about air space violations

NATO gave turkey the OK to defend its sovereignty... 

The fact Isis claims to have killed the Russian pilot raises many questions... This will end badly... 

Obama time to put your big girl panties on or retire... 

Russia and China are operating there ATM... Bye bye turkey...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its now time to see the world's alliances as we have known them start playing musical chairs. Its going to be interesting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This was bound to happen. It will be interesting to see how strong the alliance is. If war comes we are in trouble with Oblunder in charge.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

World war III here we go...
Hold on!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What's turkeys problem? Aren't we all fighting on the same side to get rid of isis?? Guess when it comes right down to it they will support their muslime brothers.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Chipper said:


> What's turkeys problem? Aren't we all fighting on the same side to get rid of isis?? Guess when it comes right down to it they will support their muslime brothers.


They are on your (us) side, and it is them, usa, SA, Quatar and such that has funded and armed isis the whole time. And now the russians have started to blow your people to kingdome come, of course the turks are mad.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Emergency security console for Nato meeting this morning. Wonder what's next?

Watch the news for a couple minutes more. Russia sent 2 helicopters over to get their pilots and turkey shot one of those down also.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I saw a video of the jet's gps tracks. they crossed into Turkish territory twice before being shot down. 

There are too many sides to the fighting over there and too many possiblities for it to end badly and start something larger...

but my prediction is there will be sabre rattling, finger pointing, recriminations, economic sanctions and of course the worst of all.. the UN wagging it's finger with a really tough "resolution".. oh my .. 

Then nothing will happen and the BS will continue. 

We will not see WW3 or anything like it. 

everyone will go back to watching their reality shows....


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is video of the downed Russian SU-24 pilot, taken by ISIS:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess that turkey had other plans for Thursday. Must be one tough old bird.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like Russian pilots are have a rough day.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Third times a charm. Turkey warned Putin to stop pulling this stunt. I don't know how Putin is in any position to say that this is a backstabbing. 

Get your scummy migs out of Turkish airspace. 

Not going to apologize for either side here friends. Putin is pushing the limits and Turkey warned him over and over again during the last few months.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

How are Russian jets in Turkish airspace after being warned multiple times not to do that or they would be shot down about Turkey provoking war???



Swedishsocialist said:


> turkey is sticking the nose out and provoking war, they know NATO will protect them. But Russia/putin has many tools and long memories.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> How are Russian jets in Turkish airspace after being warned multiple times not to do that or they would be shot down about Turkey provoking war???


because they sided with ISIS, obv they are pissed beyond beleif that the russians are twarting thier efforts for a new kalifate.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Violation of other nations airspace is quite common, the response to shot down a plane for a minor one is totaly off the charts. since 2011

American Jets Continually Violate Swedish Airspace


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

************? Are you sure it wasn't you flying into Turkish airspace? Does Sweden warn the U.S. to stop violating it airspace or they will shoot down their planes continuously for months on end? And then 10 times consecutively during one engagement before finally shooting it down?

I don't care how you justify it. If the Russian jet is in Turkish airspace...it's fair game. End of discussion. The fact that the Turks had warned Putin not to do it in the prior two engagements is only additional fuel to the fire. You got two strikes. Why is it when Putin takes a hard line stance he is the fearless Bear, but when someone shoots down his old heap of scrap of a mig for violating another countries air space it must be their fault for not giving him just ooooonnnnnneeeee more chance Mr. Putin.



Swedishsocialist said:


> Violation of other nations airspace is quite common, the response to shot down a plane for a minor one is totaly off the charts. since 2011
> 
> American Jets Continually Violate Swedish Airspace


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Its what happens next that's important....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Waiting...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Waiting...


Said my wife looking at me over the top of her glasses knowing full damn well I was not listening to her.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

What's that honey? I didn't hear you.



Prepared One said:


> Said my wife looking at me over the top of her glasses knowing full damn well I was not listening to her.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^^ that's my line, tried many times and rarely effective.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Gotta incorporate the walk away first.

Step one...walk away and pretend to do a chore.

Step two..."What's that honey? I didn't hear you.

Step three..."OK when I'm done with this."

Step four...pretend to forget.



A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^^^ that's my line, tried many times and rarely effective.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If Putin gave Turkey a really good lesson in manners , I would not lose any sleep.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some thoughts to think about

Russian plane 600mt in turkey air space when shot down

Isis claims pilots dead.... 

Either turkey can not read a map, or isis is been operating in turkey... That's what the Turks are hiding from the Russians


----------



## amethyst (Nov 22, 2015)

Saw this today. I am very concerned about what happens if/when Article 5 is invoked.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

amethyst said:


> Saw this today. I am very concerned about what happens if/when Article 5 is invoked.


Article 5... Of the constitution?

Please elaborate.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

amethyst said:


> Saw this today. I am very concerned about what happens if/when Article 5 is invoked.


 No so sure any of the other NATO nation would setup. Sure Obama won't. Turkey has never really been a good member of NATO anyway.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

OH!

Article 5 of NATO conventions.

I had to look it up, because I don't care about nato.


----------



## amethyst (Nov 22, 2015)

XMULE said:


> OH!
> 
> Article 5 of NATO conventions.
> 
> I had to look it up, because I don't care about nato.


I care because an attack on Turkey means Obama might respond as a result of that, dragging us into more war. He might not right away, but it could happen.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah, He might.

Russia would be a pretty big pill to swallow. 

But, I'm not convinced nato cares about nato, either.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think they probably were violating Turkish air space and simply underestimated the Turks response. If the Russians do anything, which I have a hunch they will. I suspect it will be done covertly with deniable plausibility. I don't see them starting a war with Turkey over this and I don't see them letting it slide either.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I suspect they were either directly pursuing ISIS units, or searching for ISIS units reported by ISR. In which case Turkey is defending its airspace, or ISIS, or both. 

I don't know that Russia will respond, covertly or not. That Russian pilot, as any member of the military the world over, is , to a degree, mission expendable. Not throw away without a care expendable, but risk a war? Risk some expensive and hard to replace SF troops? For what? The pilot is dead, the jet is a loss.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The comment from Putin about Turkey stabbing them in the back is what caught my attention. Yes I agree that loss of people and material are a product of war and sadly so, yet it is expected. It goes with the territory. Yet to come out and publicly say back stabbing gives me the impression that there might be more to this than meets the eye. 
Putin calls jet's downing by Turkey 'stab in the back' - CNN.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Taking any bets on what happens if a Turkish fighter ever gets close to another Russian one. Of goes near Russian air space.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

That russian jet would cross the reported 600 meters into Turkish airspace in literally the blink of an eye. The article stated they started warning it 15km out, which does seem like a reasonable buffer zone for aircraft. The map looks like it just blipped across a tiny piece of Turkish airspace. 

Unfortunately, there is no line that appears on his HUD, showing him exactly where the demarcation is. For him to be ignoring warnings, I have to believe it wasn't playing chicken, but in pursuit of something. Word to ignore radio contacts from other countries would come from his CO at least, and that would be an insanely risky choice for the CO to make without word from on high.

Something was going on. I don't believe for a second this Russian pilot thought he would just fly around listening to a potential adversary saying he was going to be shot down, for kicks.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

The Su24 was only in Turkish airspace for 17 seconds. While it was technically within Turkey's rights to fire on a foreign strike craft (twas not a fighter) invading its airspace, it just wasn't the smartest thing to do, especially since Moscow plans to hang out a shingle in Syria. Actually what amazed me most was that the Turkish pilot was able to get off a shot that quickly, even if he was flying an F16. Had to be an AMRAAM.

The SU24 was a 2 seater, so the wizzo in the back woulda had a good chance to be looking at the map. I betcha the Ruskies were running through that spot all the time, figuring that they would pop thru in less than 2 minutes, too quick for the Turks to decide what to do, zip-zip-zip, but this time they got hit. The Turk's handlers musta given them advanced approval to splash a Mig. (isn't that us?)


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I say we kick Turkey out of NATO now!


----------



## Waiting4chaos (Nov 24, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Atlantic_Treaty

Scroll down to article 5 to understand it, it basically in simplest terms says 'if any country attacks at NATO state its considered an attack on EVERY NATO state....'

Obviously this can lead to a big big problem if Russia was to attack Turkey at that point there really would only be 2 options thats I see...

1) NATO looks the other way or only verbally condemns the attacks but doesn't attack respond with force.
2) NATO declares the attack on Turkey an attack on NATO leading to a real real BIG problem, Russia and partners (China, Iran, Syria) vs. NATO states.

So yeah man thats where the problem lies with Turkey being in NATO, personally in my opinion I think Turkey has NO place in NATO the way they act- purposely keeping boarders open, provoking other countries, helping ISIS...Again if I could have it my way they would be out of NATO ASAP before they personally are the major catalyst of the start of WW III.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Russia is sneaky. They'll just cut off tourism, and fund their enemies...stuff like that. They will be right next door, with their feet propped up on Asad's desk. There are a lotta cruel things they can do to Turkey, including outright murder. Remember that spy they poisoned like a scene outta DOA? They used that poison because it was something that told the world it was their handywork. 

Right after that they funded a seperatist movement into their neighbor's territory...but the Russians never actually attacked anyone...right? It was the seperatists that shot down that airliner with a SAM. Putin has an alibi for that day.

That's how Russia will deal with Turkey. From the side.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Putin has moved an anti aircraft missile system to Syria just 30 miles from the border of turkey. Ergodan is pissed!

http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/25/middleeast/syria-turkey-russia-warplane-shot-down/

The article also mentioned that turkey gets over 60 percent of its natural gas from Russia, so putin can put some economic pressure on them if he wants to.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> This is a ongoing issue since Russia entered the war..... Turkey has made many diplomatic complaints to Russia and NATO about air space violations
> 
> NATO gave turkey the OK to defend its sovereignty...
> 
> ...


You mean *PINK *panties .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I would trust that the Turks are not supporting their Muslim brothers in ISIS, and if they are , NATO should kick them out, then bomb them along with the Russians.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I would trust that the Turks are not supporting their Muslim brothers in ISIS, and if they are , NATO should kick them out, then bomb them along with the Russians.


Turkey IS supporting them, as is the US. Cmon man, look alive.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Putin has moved an anti aircraft missile system to Syria just 30 miles from the border of turkey. Ergodan is pissed!
> 
> Turkey-Russia tension: Russia putting missiles in Syria - CNN.com
> 
> The article also mentioned that turkey gets over 60 percent of its natural gas from Russia, so putin can put some economic pressure on them if he wants to.


Wow 60% is quite a bit, although I am not sure how heavily relied upon gas they are.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

THEGIMP said:


> Turkey IS supporting them, as is the US. Cmon man, look alive.


Now how could that be? They are our NATO allies! Just because Barry has armed ISIS and turns a blind eye to mass murder and torture of Christians and Kurds, no reason to suspect the good Muslim Turks too. (sarcastic)


----------

